# OK, who is still paying attention to the NHL?



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Despite having to wait 4 more nights for the Stanley Cup finals to begin, is everyone cheering for the Senators? I'd love to have the cup back in Canada after 14 years. 

PS: I think there are more Canadian players on the Anaheim Ducks than on the Sens. 

trivia - Alfredsson is the first European born player to Captain a team in the Cup finals.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I was pretty indifferent up until now. I'd really like to see Anaheim lose.


Mainly because of Pronger?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> 85% because of Pronger.
> 
> 15% because their team is named after a Disney movie.


not anymore.
they're just the anaheim ducks now, they dropped the mighty part


I'm stilll cheering for the Sens.:food-smiley-004: 
Moday at 8:00.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I admit it, I'm a Leafs fan and I'm chearing for Ottawa.


Ducks for cover.....


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

*TRAITOR*

You are NOT a Leaf's fan  . The day I cheer I cheer for Ratfredson and the Senators is the day pigs fly.

Go Leaf's Go

TG





Jeff Flowerday said:


> I admit it, I'm a Leafs fan and I'm chearing for Ottawa.
> 
> 
> Ducks for cover.....


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

jroberts said:


> Now *THAT* is the futility that is the hallmark of a true Leafs fan! Still cheering for the team even when they are not playing!
> 
> Though, I must admit, the chances of the Leafs winning an Ottawa/Anaheim cup final is about the same as the chances of the Leafs winning a cup final in any other year. :tongue:


I must admit I'm a Leafs fan as well, although I have no idea why.:confused-smiley-010 

However, I am rooting on the Senators, even though they should have been in Hamilton. Mind you, they would have been moved by now I'm sure.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Anaheim all the way. 
Not that I don't appreciate how well Ottawa has been playing. But I HATE Alfredsson. He is a suck. He is an actor and he is a dirty player when he thinks he can get away with it. Sorry no love for Ottawa here while he is on that team. Reminds me of Bobby Clarke.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

2 expansion teams in the final. I'm pretty sure thats a sign of the end of days. I'm going with Anaheim, but I'm holding my nose in doing so...............


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

..........................................


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Haven't watched a game since the second round.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> 2 expansion teams in the final. I'm pretty sure thats a sign of the end of days. I'm going with Anaheim, but I'm holding my nose in doing so...............


depending on how old a person is .....
odds against having anything but when only Detroit and New York made the playoffs. 

have had all expansion team final for about 15 out last 20 cups isn't it?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

are they back to training camp already?

I thought the season ended on Easter Sunday ( well at least for us Leaf fans


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Senators.

Come on guys.

We're talking about bringing the cup back to Canada.

I'm a Leafs fan, but I'll support whichever Canadian team is still in contention.


:rockon:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Crossroads said:



> depending on how old a person is .....
> odds against having anything but when only Detroit and New York made the playoffs.
> 
> have had all expansion team final for about 15 out last 20 cups isn't it?


The prior expansions were responsible expansions, the one that let these new teams was all about money. Once the value of teams went from $10M to $100M, they greedily salivated at the cash. Count the number of players over the age of 38 in the league back in 1987, and in the league today. How many of them were even impact players back then, like they are today? Now they are trying to fix everything by saying, maybe we should make the net larger so these guys can actually score, and sell more tickets. There is no more sport, its all business now. As for getting the cup, before this collective bargaining agreement, the arguement was who could buy the cup each year..........


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a Leaf fan but I'm rooting for Ottawa for two reasons even though I don't really like them.

1) They are Canadian

2) I'm a friend of the Spezza family and I hope to be invited to his parents house for a Stanley cup party! Now that would be cool! :banana:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm all for Florida too.

GO PANTHERS.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Alfredson is playing really well this year. Unlike last year.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Go Sens Go!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just a note for all you flag wavers out there that are supporting Ottawa because they are a "Canadian" team. Anaheim has more Canadians on its roster than any, I said any (including the Leafs) other team in the NHL with 19 of it's players hailing from The Great White North.
:smilie_flagge17: Go Ducks Go !!!!!!:smilie_flagge17: 
Love that Pronger kid.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Just a note for all you flag wavers out there that are supporting Ottawa because they are a "Canadian" team. Anaheim has more Canadians on its roster than any, I said any (including the Leafs) other team in the NHL with 19 of it's players hailing from The Great White North.
> :smilie_flagge17: Go Ducks Go !!!!!!:smilie_flagge17:
> Love that Pronger kid.



You are a Leaf fan aren't you! :tongue:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Ah, nostalgia isn't what it used to be..."*

When I last paid attention to hockey, I wasn't quite a teenager. There were only the original teams. Expansion wasn't even being dreamt.

In those days tv's had kinda crappy sound. Everyone was still too impressed with seeing a picture to think about making "home theatre".

I had read that although the sound channel being sent to your tv wasn't as hifi as FM radio it was still far better than you could hear through the chintzy audio circuits in the average tv.

So when my parents were sleeping in one Saturday morning I crawled into the family tv and tapped off an audio feed from the volume control, before it went into the tv's own little amplifier and speaker. Then I plugged it into the family stereo Am/FM/record player - a bigass Admiral as I recall.

Wow! What an improvement! You could hear all sorts of stuff that was never there before. At first my parents were ticked that I had ripped into the tv without their permission (even at that young age I had learned that it was always easier to ask for forgiveness than to get permission!) but when they heard their "Don Messer's Jubilee" I was their fair-headed boy again.

But for me the real deal was listening to hockey games! I could hear the scrape of skates on ice, the crack of the puck hitting the boards and sometimes even mutterings from players that sounded suspiciously like those words my parents didn't want me to know about! 

Not long after I watched and listened to the Leaf's win the Cup! It seemed like only the next day when so many new teams joined the League that I just couldn't keep track of them all. Besides, most of them were American and although I tolerated having Boston and New York I just couldn't sustain my interest when Canadian teams became such a minority.

Little did I know that I might never see the Leafs take the Cup again before I died...

Oh well, at least I saw the Jays take it. Twice!
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> You are a Leaf fan aren't you! :tongue:



Yes.....he says defiantly. But not with rose coloured glasses. I think I have a handle on how good or bad they can be. They are exactly where they should be...on the golf course. The Leafs are in deep trouble and there is no quick fix. The future is clouded there.
Ottawa has been a much more talented team for years. Their problem was they didn't think they needed to work for it and Bettman would just come to Ottawa and hand them the cup. Well they finally have learned what it takes to get to the show. Good on them. However....I still can't get past Alfredson. Just do not like him. Lots of talent, but.....oh well that's another thread.
Back to the Canadian thing.....I was simply pointing out that there are more Canadians on Anaheim than Ottawa (or any other team) and the "support Ottawa because they are Canadian" thing simply does not hold water for me. So why not support Anaheim??? I was rooting for Carolina last year. Lots O' Canucks on that team too. And the cup came to my son's school as one of the Canes (Jeremy Williams) used to go there and he brought it by on his day with the cup. As Don says...."Good Canadian Kids!!!" 
Hey, the cup lives in Toronto all year anyway :tongue: Who needs to win it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Just a note for all you flag wavers out there that are supporting Ottawa because they are a "Canadian" team. Anaheim has more Canadians on its roster than any, I said any (including the Leafs) other team in the NHL with 19 of it's players hailing from The Great White North.
> :smilie_flagge17: Go Ducks Go !!!!!!:smilie_flagge17:
> Love that Pronger kid.



Maybe, but they're all playing for an American team, and where do you suppose the cup will stay if the Ducks win it?

I want Lord Stanley's Cup back in Canada where it belongs.

Go SENS!!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Milkman said:


> ....., and where do you suppose the cup will stay if the Ducks win it?


In Toronto...at the Hockey Hall of Fame :smile: 
You can go there and see it today.
Pete


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> In Toronto...at the Hockey Hall of Fame :smile:
> You can go there and see it today.
> Pete



I think you know what I mean.

The Canadians who are playing for the ducks are trying to win the cup for Anaheim and the USA.

The Sens are trying to win it for Canada.


At least that's the way I see it.


Of course, I'm not much of a Hocky fan.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd prefer to see the sens win than anaheim, even though anaheim might have more canadian players, just because the cup would be in canada.

And: RIM (the company behind the Blackberry) Might purchase nashville and move it to Canada (ontario, i think they said they were thinking about london)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The WhozaWhatsit ??


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am in Ottawa, so Im hoping Anaheim will win. In Ottawa, the fans act like they are in some sort of cult. They banned Leafs TV because there seems to be more Leafs fans here than Sens, and they felt they should try and change that. Squash all opposing views. Running into a Sens fan here is like running into some cultist. They will question why you dont like the Sens, and try to convince you that you are evil if you dont. Its like they have been brainwashed into thinking their beliefs must be held by you, or something is seriously wrong. Sometimes living in Ottawa makes me think Im living in Germany in the 1930s. So, Go Anaheim Go!!!..............


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Sometimes living in Ottawa makes me think Im living in Germany in the 1930s. So, Go Anaheim Go!!!..............


I think the German's, in the 30's, cheered for The Leafs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess the only truly Canadian teams are those that play for us in the Olympics or other similar games.


Still, it would be nice to see a team who at least CALLS a Canadian city it's home take the cup.


Go Sens:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I am in Ottawa, so Im hoping Anaheim will win. In Ottawa, the fans act like they are in some sort of cult. They banned Leafs TV because there seems to be more Leafs fans here than Sens, and they felt they should try and change that. Squash all opposing views. Running into a Sens fan here is like running into some cultist. They will question why you dont like the Sens, and try to convince you that you are evil if you dont. Its like they have been brainwashed into thinking their beliefs must be held by you, or something is seriously wrong. Sometimes living in Ottawa makes me think Im living in Germany in the 1930s. So, Go Anaheim Go!!!..............


Gotta watch out for them sens' NAZIs:sport-smiley-002: There was one guy in my hometown that made me hate the team for about five or six years lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If they don't help that goalie more than they did last night, they are doomed. I think they had under 20 SOG.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> If they don't help that goalie more than they did last night, they are doomed. I think they had under 20 SOG.



Yep that's for sure. They had 16. Old Alfie showed up again last night. Did you see his lame attempt to check Pahlsson on the winning (only goal). When the chips are down....Alfie is dreaming of Stockholm. This is why I can't root for the Sens. But Emery was spectacular. Ottawa FINALLY has a GOALIE !!!!!!


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Ever since the Canucks got knocked out by the Ducks I sort of lost interest in the Stanley Cup playoffs, however I really enjoyed the Memorial Cup, really entertaining hockey. Way to go Vancouver Giants!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i no longer have the stomach for the don cherry/brett hull brand of hockey.

i'd like to see two different leagues, with two different styles, one for wresting fans, and the other for sports fans.

:sport-smiley-002::banana:

-dh


----------

